# NBC ondemand gone?



## angelzofmadness (Feb 17, 2009)

I returned to Directv about 3 weeks ago and I noticed NBC ondemand isnt there anymore (I had service about a year ago). From what I remember all the shows you had to pay to watch but never the less just curious if and why it was removed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

angelzofmadness said:


> I returned to Directv about 3 weeks ago and I noticed NBC ondemand isnt there anymore (I had service about a year ago). From what I remember all the shows you had to pay to watch but never the less just curious if and why it was removed.


To be honest with you I dont remember seeing it since shortly after the Olympics.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

NBC is now charging everyone for their content, which resulted in their stuff getting pulled from most systems. That might work if they were in first place, but since they're ranked last of the 4 big networks, IMO they are only hurting themselves.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's funny that you can download most shows for free on their web site, but they don't have/charge for on demand. Not good business sense, if you ask me. Might be contributing as to why they're in last place!


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Fab55 said:


> I think it's funny that you can download most shows for free on their web site, but they don't have/charge for on demand. Not good business sense, if you ask me. Might be contributing as to why they're in last place!


I don't disagree, however online they can FORCE you to watch a commercial.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going to post a question about NBC VOD, but I think thread this may have answered it for me. Here's the deal - I have FiOS, and we've had NBC VOD for a while. All of a sudden, this past weekend, I noticed a change. When I brought up the NBC VOD list I now see a disclamer to the effect: 'Pause, Fast Forward, and Rewind have been disabled.  Use 'stop' to pause playback.' I tried it out on an NBC show, and sure enough, that was the case. I was wondering if it was just Verizon that saw this change or if other providers saw it too. Looks like DirecTV pulled NBC altogether - maybe for this reason.

I'm not that familiar with how DirecTV does its on-demand, beyond the fact that its downloaded over your internet connection onto your DVR. Do you guys have ABC on demand at all? I'm asking because I know that ABC made the requirement that fast-forwarding be disabled for on-demand. I wonder if DirecTV has the ability to prevent you from fast-forwarding through a show once you've downloaded it via on-demand. I'm guessing that they don't.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

We don't have any of the major networks on demand. But I can tell you that if any on demand channel disabled control functions, I would not use it *period*.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> We don't have any of the major networks on demand. But I can tell you that if any on demand channel disabled control functions, I would not use it *period*.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. As for the control functions, I can understand the ffwd being disabled, but the rewind and pause don't make any sense, unless it's an all-or-nothing control thing. As long as they don't significantly increase the commercial time in the offerings I don't have too much of an issue with this. Even the network shows have very few commercials on demand - probably 3 breaks per hour show - and they're all really short - by the time I hit ffwd, the commercial is already over, so I usually don't bother.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I watch some NBC shows on Hulu, as I might have a recording conflict on Thursday night every now and then (The Office, 30 Rock, My Name is Earl). The PQ isn't as good, but at least it works. It makes no sense to allow it on Hulu and NBC.com but disallow it on DirecTV. It seems to me that most "normal" non-technical folks are only likely to stream something from a STB, rather than a PC. The big networks constantly prove to me why their are dinosaurs that must go extinct.


----------

